# Salmon Fly Swap



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

What do you think fellas, a swap for the fall run? I know we're getting towards the end of summer, but how does 12 flies by Labor Day sound? Not worried about having multiples of the same pattern, just pick your favorite to tie.

I'll return the favor and hold a spot for Northern_Outdoorsman.

1. Northern_Outdoorsman
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Mike


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok Thanks I am in...NO's Salmon Egg FLy!


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

OK Me too.
I will tie the Fall Favorite.

OSD.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'd like to join also, I've never did a swap, so could you PM me the details, thank's! I'm also tying an egg pattern, but it was hot for steelhead so it should be good for chins.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Count me in too, I'll get one of my egg paterns ready to go.

Jason


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

ausable_steelhead,

Hopefully we'll have 12 tiers sign up (plus me). You'll tie 12 flies, toe tag them and send them to me (please include return postage). Once everyone has their flies in, I'll send you 12 back, one from each of the other tiers. Think I'll tie ESL's.

1. Northern_Outdoorsman
2. Old Steelhead Dude
3. ausable_steelhead
4. j_blocker
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't mean to sound dumb, but what does toe tag them mean??


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

I'll jump on this one too probably an egg sucking sparrow.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

The white tag with your name on it all all your flies is a "Toe Tag"


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Almost halfway. 

1. Northern_Outdoorsman
2. Old Steelhead Dude
3. ausable_steelhead
4. j_blocker
5. jfink
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Its been a while since Ive been in a swap so count me in!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks for the info Mike.

Sign me up. First time doing a swap


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

We're getting there.  Let's leave the sign-up period open through next week, then we'll finalize a head count and start tying.

1. Northern_Outdoorsman
2. Old Steelhead Dude
3. ausable_steelhead
4. j_blocker
5. jfink
6. riverboy
7. flyrod4steelhead
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

I'm in for this one too. I'll pick a pattern when we have a better idea as to what everyone is tying...

HATCHBOMB


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

HATCH, I think it's ok for this swap if we have more than one of the same pattern. I like seeing what colors other guys use or their variations of the pattern.

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow
6. riverboy
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL
8. HATCHBOMB 
9.
10.
11.
12.
Mike - ESL


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

put me down for a estaz nuke egg. Anybody got a favorite color they would like to see it tied in? Or size?


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Scott,

Maybe a #10 or #12 hook. No preference on color from me. They all get some use


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

If you've still got room, I'd like to get in.

I have my own version of a "Glo/Nuke Egg" if thats OK?

Thanks!


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

I'd like to do this one also give me an address there on there way!

marabo spey

adam


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Two spots left!

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow
6. riverboy - estaz nuke egg
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL
8. HATCHBOMB 
9. Burksee - Glo/Nuke Egg
10. flyingcrayfish - marabo spey
11.
12.
Mike - ESL


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Don't wana be late or last on this one where do they go?
can I send em yet?
can I huh huh???


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Just sent you a private message with my address. One down! Everyone else, I'll send out emails sometime next week when we have 12 swappers.

Mike


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Ok I'll be last in line. Count Me in.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

One spot left, who wants it? 

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow
6. riverboy - estaz nuke egg
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL
8. HATCHBOMB 
9. Burksee - Glo/Nuke Egg
10. flyingcrayfish - marabo spey
11. DANN09
12.

Mike - ESL


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Where do I send them? A creation of MI's Andy Busch that works well when purple is the color of the day. Riverman


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Riverman you will get a PM with all the info after the "Swapmeister" gets all the people and all his crap together 

This is gonna be a fun one!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I'll send out emails with my address today. 

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow
6. riverboy - estaz nuke egg
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL
8. HATCHBOMB 
9. Burksee - Glo/Nuke Egg
10. flyingcrayfish - marabo spey
11. DANN09
12. riverman

Mike - ESL


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Since the swap is now full, we'll all have to tie 12 flies. Place the flies in a crush proof container (altoids tin or similar) and mail them to me with return postage. Let's have the flies in the mail by September 2, that will give us Labor Day weekend to tie, and I should be able to have the flies back in the mail by the 6th. If all goes as planned, everyone will have their flies in time for the peak of the run!  

Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Everyone should have an email or a PM with my address. If you didn't receive one, please let me know.

Mike


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

I'll be tying a variation of a sucker spawn fly in either orange or pink. The material will be a mylar braid with a sparkle. I'll get a pic up later tonight.

Jason


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Fall Favorite














Will send them Monday

OSD.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Jason


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Sending mine out today, Egg Sucking Leech


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite - Received 
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow
6. riverboy - estaz nuke egg
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL
8. HATCHBOMB 
9. Burksee - Glo/Nuke Egg
10. flyingcrayfish - marabo spey
11. DANN09
12. riverman - Received


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

All three sets that I have so far look great! 

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite - Received 
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow
6. riverboy - estaz nuke egg
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL Received 
8. HATCHBOMB 
9. Burksee - Glo/Nuke Egg
10. flyingcrayfish - marabo spey
11. DANN09
12. riverman - Received


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Wow I better get tying after this weekend's fishing trip!


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

I'm doing 2 colors pink an orange due to the ease of the tieing involvved. They'll be in the mail tomorrow.


Jason


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite - Received 
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow
6. riverboy - estaz nuke egg
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL Received 
8. HATCHBOMB 
9. Burksee - Glo/Nuke Egg
10. flyingcrayfish - marabo spey - Received 
11. DANN09
12. riverman - Received


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Got into the head cement 2 nights ago and found it a bit too solid to use. What would thin it out? If not i'll try to get some from a buddy.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

There are "Thinners" available at most places that have fly tying stuff. Laquer thinner works good, so does finger nail polish remover. I dont recommend "mineral spirits", it wont dry to a "dry" finish, its got a "oily" property to it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Just a reminder, a little over a week of tieing time left. 

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite - Received 
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow
6. riverboy - estaz nuke egg
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL Received 
8. HATCHBOMB 
9. Burksee - Glo/Nuke Egg
10. flyingcrayfish - marabo spey - Received 
11. DANN09
12. riverman - Received 
Mike - Finished


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Mine are in the mail Mike
I did the "soft hackle rockworm" in flo. green. That fly served Me well on the St. Marys' for kings.


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

Mine went out yesterday.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite - Received 
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow - Received 
6. riverboy - estaz nuke egg
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL Received 
8. HATCHBOMB 
9. Burksee - Glo/Nuke Egg
10. flyingcrayfish - marabo spey - Received 
11. DANN09
12. riverman - Received 
Mike - Finished


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Mine went in the mail this morning!

I'm also sending two (24 total) different colors, as j_blocker mentioned they're not that hard to tie and thought two would be better than one!


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

The flies are in the mail!

Jason


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Almost there guys. If all of the flies are in to me by September 5, I'll mail them back out on the 6th. One weekend left! 

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite - Received 
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow - Received 
6. riverboy - estaz nuke egg
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL Received 
8. HATCHBOMB 
9. Burksee - Glo/Nuke Egg
10. flyingcrayfish - marabo spey - Received 
11. DANN09 - Received 
12. riverman - Received 
Mike - Finished


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok I thought I was ready to send them out...but I only tied 10...2 more to tie. They should still be in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Thanks for the extras Jason! What type of material is that?

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite - Received 
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern - Received 
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow - Received 
6. riverboy - estaz nuke egg
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL Received 
8. HATCHBOMB 
9. Burksee - Glo/Nuke Egg
10. flyingcrayfish - marabo spey - Received 
11. DANN09 - Received 
12. riverman - Received 
Mike - Finished


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Mike, If the swap doesnt fill out, keep my extra flies for your time and thanks for putting it together. Riverman


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

It is called "sparkle braid" a mylar tubing material i think. I'll have to check out janns mag to see for sure. Same goes for me, don't send my eggs back to me. Put them to some good use up north this fall. I'll be lucky to make it 2 times. I like the pattern because it's not perfectly round. It also helps ifyou have a great day with it like i did 2 falls ago. I got onto the stream in octobber to find it full of coho, willing ones at that! I landed about a dozen one afternoon.



Jason


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Thanks guys, but I think everyone will get their flies in before next Friday. I hope so, we have a really nice set of flies here!

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite - Received 
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern - Received 
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow - Received 
6. riverboy - estaz nuke egg
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL Received 
8. HATCHBOMB - Received 
9. Burksee - Glo/Nuke Egg Received 
10. flyingcrayfish - marabo spey - Received 
11. DANN09 - Received 
12. riverman - Received 
Mike - Finished


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Just a quick reminder, the deadline is almost here (Friday 9-5-03). If you mail your flies yet this week (or have to drop out) please let me know. I'm still planning on mailing the flies out Saturday, but if I know your flies are on the way I'll wait. Thanks guys!

Mike


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Man I almost forgot all about this swap!!! I did tie them up over the weekend but I still need to throw on some head cement. I plan to finish up this afternoon after work and get them out tonight!!! I also am sending a extra dozen estaz nuke eggs (1 doz. green, 1 doz. orange) due to the ease of tying. I hope everyone enjoys them!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Mine will be in the mail today or tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

3-more set's. Can't wait to see everyone's bug's.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Two more to go! 

1. Northern_Outdoorsman - NO's Salmon Egg FLy
2. Old Steelhead Dude - Fall Favorite - Received 
3. ausable_steelhead - egg pattern
4. j_blocker - egg pattern - Received 
5. jfink - egg sucking sparrow - Received 
6. riverboy - estaz nuke egg - Received 
7. flyrod4steelhead - ESL Received 
8. HATCHBOMB - Received  
9. Burksee - Glo/Nuke Egg Received 
10. flyingcrayfish - marabo spey - Received 
11. DANN09 - Received 
12. riverman - Received 
Mike - Finished


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Just a quick update, still waiting on the last two sets. If they're in the mail, let me know. If I don't hear anything, what I have will be in the mail Tuesday. Hopefully everyone will have their flies for next weekend! 

Mike


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Just in time Mike! Looks like the wife and I are going up for a few days and all I do when she fishes is net fish, walk back upstream, net fish, walk back upstream! If I am not doing that I am rerigging a flyrod. Oh well, shes a trip when it comes to salmon fishing and I love every minute of it. Cant wait to see everyones creations and put them to use. Thanks again for putting this all together. Riverman


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Mine shoulda got there today...if not they should be there monday...


----------

